# 20% off Wholesale car parts on eBay FRIDAY



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

20% of purchase of $100 or more from Car Parts Wholesale on eBay. 
Free Shipping too!
The offer begins tomorrow morning and runs through next Thursday (more details below).

CPW (Car Parts Wholesale) Promotion
Friday, April 5, 8AM PT | Ends: Thursday, April 11, 11:59 PT 

Door Handle, Mirror items in Car Parts Wholesale store on eBay!

Free Shipping
Free Shipping
Free Shipping


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

good deals nothing i need for my car thou


----------

